# Model Y Cd



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Any guesses as to what the Cd will be for the Model Y? 

I think Tesla absolutely has to keep drag low to keep the highway range close enough to the Model 3 without using a larger battery. But it's an SUV which works against that in a big way. Short of developing a motor/inverter that is more efficient (and there's not a lot of room for improvement there) or battery cell chemistry that allows them to put more kW in the same space, I think many will be disappointed with the freeway range at 70-75 mph.

The Model X was given a "bulbous whale" shape to minimize this problem. I think Tesla will have to do that with the Model Y which might result in a Cd of around .26 and a larger frontal area than the Model 3 of around 15%. Short of efficiency improvement or a more powerful battery, that might make the rated range of the RWD version around 275 miles (vs. 325 miles for the Model 3 with it's Cd of .23). Now that might not sound too bad until you consider the actual highway range at 70-75 mph will be much worse relative to the Model 3. Because the Model 3 LR can actually hit around 310 miles at 70-75 mph under ideal conditions. I doubt this will be the case with the Model Y at higher speeds.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

PNWmisty said:


> The Model X was given a "bulbous whale" shape to minimize this problem.


All of the teaser images seen so far would appear to support this guess. Range in cold/bad weather at high speeds is still an issue with EV ownership, and the easiest/cheapest way to combat the problem is to make the vehicle as light and aerodynamic as possible.


----------

